# Goat-proof Chicken Feeders?



## CocoNUT (Mar 25, 2012)

Ok...so it was confirmed that my goats eating some chicken food was NOT a good idea.  It was mentioned there have been threads on designs for a goat-proof chicken feeder.  I did a search and was unable to find it.  Does anyone have any links or information to share on how to prevent my goats from getting at the chicken feed?  

thank you!


----------



## terrilhb (Mar 25, 2012)

If you find out please let me know. My goats love to eat chicken food. It can be bad for them.


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Mar 25, 2012)

There was a good thread with pictures here on BYH recently, but now I cant find it! Ill try to describe what I remember...

Using a round, top filler feeder, you just take a piece of no-climb fencing with small openings, and wrap it all the way around the sides and top of the feeder. You need to be able to secure the feeder so it cant be tipped over.

Using a long, tough style feeder, you put it up agaisnt a wall, then secure the same kind of fencing so it kinda leans  from the ground to the wall, shielding the feeder. Be sure your feeder is close enough to the fencing that your chickens can reach the food through the holes. It'll be easy to adjust, just watch your goats for a moment and youll see them trying to get the food, then youll know how close to put the feeder.

The fencing holes should be small enough the goats cant get their noses or tongues into the feeder, but the chickens can get their heads through them. I *think* the fence hole size is 2X4 inches, but maybe its one size down. My Jersey Giant hens can get  their heads through that size fencing, but my pygmy and nigerian dwarf goats cant.


----------



## secuono (Mar 25, 2012)

If your chickens can fly, EI are not Silkies, then just move the feeder up off the ground. 2x2ft platform, food in the center, chickens will learn the food is kept up off the floor. They roost up high anyway, so either on the way up to bed or down to pasture, they will notice it and come back for it.


----------



## capretta (Mar 26, 2012)

I want one! Haha, my chicken feeder isn't 'goat-proof' per se, but it works pretty well. It's a small trough-like feeder that we built, it kind of looks like a rabbit feeder, with the bulk up above, so it gravity feeds. The part that the chickens peck the food out of is only about 1-1/2" wide, so the goats can't really get their mouths in there. Hope that helps! But, if anyone can find a goat-proof feeder, tell me. We still have break-ins!


----------



## CocoNUT (Mar 26, 2012)

Hmmm....thanks guys....I only have a couple chickens in with my goats...just because their roo is a little too amorous with them and they're BALD!  He's the alpha roo...so i'd hate to trim his spurs...and he's rough enough to burn through hen savers!  He's BESIDE himself since he's been separated from "his" girls!  He paces that fence.  I let the girls out with him...and they were RUNNING BACK into the protection of the goat area!  They can't all fly as two of them are w/o feathers at the moment!  But i'm sure I'll figure something out. 

What about duck feeders that are goat proof?


----------

